# Excel Ausdrucken per Knopfdruck



## headnut (12. Jul 2012)

Guten Tag

Kennt jemand eine Libary um per Button oder automatisch eine zuvor erstelle Excel Tabelle auszudrucken?

Vielen Dank schonmal


----------



## Gonzo17 (12. Jul 2012)

Auch wenn es gemein ist, so sollte man doch immer wieder auf die Suchfunktion hinweisen...

http://www.java-forum.org/allgemeine-java-themen/16727-drucken-excel-datei-java.html
Printing excel file in java without opening file
oder einfach nur
Let me google that for you
Let me google that for you

So ganz ohne Anhaltspunkt kann man dir da wohl auch nicht präziser helfen als in den Threads, die andere schon mit der gleichen Frage geöffnet haben.


----------



## headnut (12. Jul 2012)

Jo vielen Dank Gonzo...

Ich dachte vielleicht hat jemand Erfahrung und sagt das ist Top!

Und stell dir vor ich hab sogar das gleich bei google eingetippt wie du... nur hat mich kein Suchergebnis wirklich überzeugt...

Nun ja trotzdem, kennt jemand eine Libary und war zufrieden mit dieser?

Edit:

So was in der art hab ich gesucht:

Desktop.getDesktop().print(new File("c:/test.xls"));

Vielen dank


----------



## Gonzo17 (12. Jul 2012)

Es wäre zum Beispiel interessant zu wissen ob du diese Excel-Tabelle selbst erstellt hast (zB mit POI) oder ob die woanders herkommt und du sie erst einlesen müsstest.

Ansonsten schau dir mal noch das hier an: How to print excel file and word document in java? - Stack Overflow

Ob der folgende Code funktioniert weiß ich nicht, der wurde in der Diskussion gepostet:


```
Desktop.getDesktop().print(new File("resume.doc"));
```


Ich glaube kaum, dass es extra eine Library dafür gibt, denn wie gesagt gibts zum Drucken was von Java selbst und zur Excel-Verarbeitung eben POI (oder andere Libs). Was spricht dagegen es mal so zu probieren?


----------



## headnut (12. Jul 2012)

Da spricht nichts dagegen

Ich mache das Excel selber mit poi, muss also nichts zuerst einlesen

So wie ich es gesehen habe, kann ich jedoch mit poi nicht drucken oder?

Dieser Code funktioniert, öffnet jedoch das Excel kurz...

[Java]Desktop.getDesktop().print(new File("resume.doc"));[/code]


----------



## Gonzo17 (12. Jul 2012)

headnut hat gesagt.:


> So wie ich es gesehen habe, kann ich jedoch mit poi nicht drucken oder?



Hm, also ich habs noch nie gemacht, aber schau mal, ob dir das irgendwie hilft: PrintSetup (POI API Documentation)

Allerdings keine Ahnung ob das was mit dem tatsächlichen Drucken zu tun hat.


----------



## headnut (12. Jul 2012)

nein hat es nicht 

Ist aber trotzdem super weil du kannst da Querformat und solche Parameter verändern


----------

